# Breastfeeding or Bottlefeeding ??



## Lilys mummy

Are you going breastfeed or bottlefeed your baby ?

I want to breastfeed but i am scared incase i can't :/


----------



## Savannah11

I'm giving breast feeding a shot :) x


----------



## joanneNbabyx

another person wondering the same thing i am!..im so scared that it will hurt too much, ive heard too many negative stories:/ gonna keep an eye on this thread:)


----------



## Lilys mummy

I really want to breastfeed but i am so scared !! I have heard loads of negetive stories too :/


----------



## vinteenage

Did you bottle feed then with Lily hon?

I had planned to breastfeed but Finn never latched on properly and got himself awfully sick (lost over a pound in a week from dehydration). I'm currently expressing and he's getting that along with formula since I'm not making enough for him.

It's not ideal but he's still getting the breastmilk benefits.

If youre interested in nursing, it cant hurt to try. If you find it too painful you can switch to a bottle.


----------



## aob1013

For me, it was never a question of which - i was determined to breastfeed and i have, despite having a premature baby, emergency section, not holding him until day 2 and not having him home for 10 days! He didnt even have a suck reflex when he was born so i had to exclusively express. However, breastfeeding now is second nature and so so so so easy!

Please give it a go. It's free, sterile, the only completely healthy, natural, ready made and tailor made food for your baby that changes as they develop and it builds such an amazing bond between you and your child.

I highly doubt you won't be able to. It really is a teeny percentage of women that really cannot breastfeed. It's interesting, in countries where people can't afford formula or there isn't any, the majority of people breastfeed, however in countries were it is so available or easily affordable there seem to be so many more problems. If you perservere you will succeed - promise! What convinced me was that breastmilk was the best thing for my baby to have, i wanted to tive him the best start.

It's so easy to just give up when it gets a little bit tough, but believe me making up bottles is far tougher!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Yeah i bottle fed Lily,

Thats a good idea :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

aob1013 said:


> For me, it was never a question of which - i was determined to breastfeed and i have, despite having a premature baby, emergency section, not holding him until day 2 and not having him home for 10 days! He didnt even have a suck reflex when he was born so i had to exclusively express. However, breastfeeding now is second nature and so so so so easy!
> 
> Please give it a go. It's free, sterile, the only completely healthy, natural, ready made and tailor made food for your baby that changes as they develop and it builds such an amazing bond between you and your child.
> 
> I highly doubt you won't be able to. It really is a teeny percentage of women that really cannot breastfeed. It's interesting, in countries where people can't afford formula or there isn't any, the majority of people breastfeed, however in countries were it is so available or easily affordable there seem to be so many more problems. If you perservere you will succeed - promise!

Yeh i am going to really try, but i don't want to keep trying and her not feed for hours, if you know what i mean ?


----------



## aob1013

What do you mean hun?

Us amazing women were designed to breastfeed. Our breasts are meant to feed our children, and once you get the hang of it - easy peasy! Breastfed babies feed much differently than bottle fed babies. Breastfed babies eat little and often in the early days. Formula sits heavy on babies stomach so yes fills them up for longer, but not to good for the digestive system.

If you need any advice or help, please don't hesitate to ask - it really is something so wonderful to do for your new baby x


----------



## Lilys mummy

I mean like If she doesn't latch on properly ?

And thank you :)


----------



## LauraBee

I'm breastfeeding - not gonna give up until it works!

I hate how everyone assumes I'm bottle feeding because I'm a teen >:|


----------



## lauram_92

I am going to try & breast feed..
I want to because it will save money, & it is better for the baby. For the first 4-6 weeks I want to exclusively breast feed if I can, then I might move on to expressing. It all depends how it works out..

Also, about it being sore, apparently that is only if the baby isn't latched on right so if he/she latches on correctly it won't hurt at all. Would just take practise.

I am a bit worried about now knowing how much he is taking & having to feed on demand.. That is why I want to move onto expressing, but it is not advised in the first few weeks because it can confuse the baby & stop them latching on well.


----------



## _laura

I was one of those people that couldn't breast feed. Honestly if I could have then I would! But I've never had any milk produced (neither Did my mum, grandma etc etc) so it's a hereditary condition that got passed to me. 
If you can give it a go, then formula if you find it too hard.


----------



## Burchy314

I am like Laura. I tried to breastfeed. I mean Jayden latched on GREAT each time, I was doing everything I could, but my milk never came in and I had to switch over to formula since she wasn't getting anything from me. I even tried pumping and nothing happend. 

I would try to breastfeed because honestly it doesn't hurt and it is a wonderful thing to do if you are able to, but if not don't be upset because you tried which is more then a lot of women do.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Thanks, i am going to try but if i can't i know that i can give her formula :)


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I'm gonna breastfeed :D


----------



## divershona

i breastfed kaya exclusively for a week then had to top up with formula as she wasn't getting enough from me as my milk didn't come in enough. My milk has since dried up since kaya refused to latch on after a couple of bottles and my milk gradually reduced whilst i was expressing so kaya is now completely formula fed.

breastfeeding is definately worth it and i was gutted that i wasn't able to feed her completely by myself but at the end of the day she is getting fed and is happy and thats all that really matters. I will try breastfeeding again when i have my next child and hopefully it will work out but if not its not too bad. 

one thing i will reccommend to all of you girls that are wanting to breastfeed is not to have any formula in the house, there are times where you think oh i'll just give LO a bottle because it'll be easier but if you don't have that option there in the house then it'll be easier to maintain breastfeeding and once you get past the first couple of weeks you'll appreciate how easy it is not to have to plan how long you will be out for and make sure you have enough bottles with you because LO will have whatever they need right there ready :)


----------



## HollyMay

I'll give it a shot to breastfeeding. I recommend you to do the same!


----------



## Lilys mummy

I was going to get some formula just incase haha but i won't now,

I wouldn't want people looking at me though when i am feeding her :/ i know it sounds selfish because she will need feeding but i would be embarrassed :blush:


----------



## x__amour

I breast fed when Tori was born and I loooved it, it was such a bonding experience. Unfortunately I wasn't making enough and she lost weight and then my milk supply just went poof! Totally gone! So now I formula feed but I miss breast feeding, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## vinteenage

I'm with you Shannon and Shona.
I'm still producing, but not enough, and Finn is refusing to take the breast.

Sigh. Hopefully with the next baby it'll go better.


----------



## divershona

Lilys mummy said:


> I was going to get some formula just incase haha but i won't now,
> 
> I wouldn't want people looking at me though when i am feeding her :/ i know it sounds selfish because she will need feeding but i would be embarrassed :blush:


if they look then just look right back and be proud of it. breastfeeding is way more natural than giving a baby a bottle so anyone who says anything about it is out of line. most places that i have been to at least have baby changing rooms where there is a curtained off area for breastfeeding and if not there is always the baby change bits which are usually within the disabled toilets ... not the nicest place to feed a baby but it works especially if you don't really want to be out in the main public area's breastfeeding.


----------



## Leah_xx

I never really got to breastfeed gracelynn at all. We tried in the hospital the 4 days we were there and it was unsuccessful.
So i expressed pumped for six weeks but didn't produce enough milk. 
Gracelynn was getting 1oz brest milk and 3oz of formula. Now she is getting just formula. Which she intakes anywhere from 3-8oz in one feeding. (doctors getting sort of worried cause of her weight)
dont be afraid hun!


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i REALLY REALLY want to breastfeed for so many reasons, i'm just really hoping it goes smoothly for the most part. of course i know there will be problems along the way, but i'm hoping it doesn't turn out to be really difficult for me because honestly with the stress of labour, a brand new baby, being SINGLE, and i only have my mom staying with me for two weeks, i'm not sure i could handle anymore stress than i'm already going to go through, and i don't think that means i'm weak just being realistic. my mother never breastfed so if i'm having huge trouble i pretty much have no where to turn and can't be driving to the lactation nurse for help every day..ugh i have so many concerns :(


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm breastfeeding, I'm determined! Nearly all of my family have breastfed and have had no problems. I actually didn't know anyone who had problems until I came on this forum! I'm adamant I will breastfeed, but if something goes wrong so I cant then its a shame but I'll have to deal with it. 

The reasons I chose to breastfeed though are: it's the best for baby, full of antibodies etc, it's free, it's a great way to bond, its better for baby's digestive system and its so much easier than messing around sterilising and makin up bottles!


----------



## LauraBee

Char.due.jan said:


> The reasons I chose to breastfeed though are: it's the best for baby, full of antibodies etc, it's free, it's a great way to bond, its better for baby's digestive system and its so much easier than messing around sterilising and makin up bottles!

Here here! I can't think why anyone would prefer to bottle feed if they have a choice :shrug:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have been breastfeeding for almost 6 months.
I had a very low supply and I did ALOT to bring it up.
I do give Lyrik a bottle when I am out and cant just whip out my boobs lol
its such a great thing and I love it!


----------



## Char.due.jan

LauraBee said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> The reasons I chose to breastfeed though are: it's the best for baby, full of antibodies etc, it's free, it's a great way to bond, its better for baby's digestive system and its so much easier than messing around sterilising and makin up bottles!
> 
> Here here! I can't think why anyone would prefer to bottle feed if they have a choice :shrug:Click to expand...

Me too the pros of breastfeeding definitely outweigh the pros of formula feeding!


----------



## stephx

LauraBee said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> The reasons I chose to breastfeed though are: it's the best for baby, full of antibodies etc, it's free, it's a great way to bond, its better for baby's digestive system and its so much easier than messing around sterilising and makin up bottles!
> 
> Here here! I can't think why anyone would prefer to bottle feed if they have a choice :shrug:Click to expand...

I didnt want to :shrug:


----------



## lizardbreath

Formula Feeding, Breastfeeding isnt for me , and I just find formula So much easier. It really isnt as expencive as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## Char.due.jan

lizardbreath said:


> Formula Feeding, Breastfeeding isnt for me , and I just find formula So much easier. It really isnt as expencive as everyone makes it out to be.

The expense for me isn't an issue to be honest. Its just what I think is best for me and baby :) formula companies wouldn't spend billions of pounds trying to replicate breast milk if it wasn't the best. But everyone is entitled to choose I suppose :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Breastfeeding :thumbup: Can't wait. Loved breastfeeding my daughter. 

And cheaper... after moving onto formula at 7 months, I can say without doubt, for me, costs have rocketed! 

xoxox


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've been breastfeeding for nearly 6 months. I didn't realise I would love it so much until I actually started it.
If anyone wants to PM me about it anytime they are welcome to :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I tried hard to breastfeed, but admittedly, probably not hard enough.

I set out to breastfeed, or to at least give colstrum, I could see no reason not to at least try. But no-one listened to me after birth.
I said I wanted skin to skin and for her to find my breast herself. had skin to skin, whilst the MW's checked me & told me I had a tear that needed stitches, at the same time another MW was teling me she was hungry and needed to feed - practically grabbed my boob and she latched on great.

I fed her for about 15 minutes & then she went to OH to have a nappy put on & changed etc. I said i didn't want stitches but had a senior MW, MW & surgeon basically forcing me to, even offering me a spinal and to be taken to theatre to have it done. I was crying my eyes but and eventually after shoving my legs in stirrups and me crying for my baby they said I didn't have to.

As soon as I had Ava back they said she was hungry again, I fed her and I was in agony, I had no help offered & said I would like formula, I could tell from their face it wasn't what they wanted to hear. I was made to feel shit by them, I wasn't told how much she should have, nothing. And in the night I was told off for comforting her when she was crying :shock:

Anyway, sorry for the rant, I truly hate the first day after having her, purely for my treatment. If it was'nt for the MW's I had I think I would be BF right now. I think if I was to have another, straight after LO is out everyone can f*ck off and let me do it my way, let baby find the breast itself etc.


----------



## divershona

rainbows_x said:


> I tried hard to breastfeed, but admittedly, probably not hard enough.
> 
> I set out to breastfeed, or to at least give colstrum, I could see no reason not to at least try. But no-one listened to me after birth.
> I said I wanted skin to skin and for her to find my breast herself. had skin to skin, whilst the MW's checked me & told me I had a tear that needed stitches, at the same time another MW was teling me she was hungry and needed to feed - practically grabbed my boob and she latched on great.
> 
> I fed her for about 15 minutes & then she went to OH to have a nappy put on & changed etc. I said i didn't want stitches but had a senior MW, MW & surgeon basically forcing me to, even offering me a spinal and to be taken to theatre to have it done. I was crying my eyes but and eventually after shoving my legs in stirrups and me crying for my baby they said I didn't have to.
> 
> As soon as I had Ava back they said she was hungry again, I fed her and I was in agony, I had no help offered & said I would like formula, I could tell from their face it wasn't what they wanted to hear. I was made to feel shit by them, I wasn't told how much she should have, nothing. And in the night I was told off for comforting her when she was crying :shock:
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant, I truly hate the first day after having her, purely for my treatment. If it was'nt for the MW's I had I think I would be BF right now. I think if I was to have another, straight after LO is out everyone can f*ck off and let me do it my way, let baby find the breast itself etc.

sorry you had such a hard time but i know how it feels, i had to have stitches and they tried to make me go to theatre, i told them no way in hell was i going to theatre unless i had my dad with me and my baby girl too. ... the midwives/dr attempted to wheel me on the bed out of the labour and delivery room when my dad wasn't even at the hospital yet and when my OH had Kaya ... i screamed the place out :blush: they ended up stitching me up in the delivery room :haha:


----------



## ZoeMxwell

Best to give breastfeeding a shot, amazing way to bond with your baby, is hard at the start but does get better as time goes on.


----------



## EmVar

Hiya, I was worried at first cos Imogen wasn't latching on well. Most of the midwives were like "she's had a few sucks, that's good, she'll have got some colostrum" but there was one who just made me more worried and had me trying to express by hand to draw the milk down - she even tried to do it for me at one point! I wish I'd asked for a pump now I think about it, god knows why one wasn't offered. Anyway I'm glad I persevered cos when my milk came in proper the relief was immense and that feeling of feeding my baby and knowing she was having a satisfying drink was amazing. Breastfeeding does take some commitment, formula felt like the easy way out but I'm sure it's not really! I would say give it a try and have patience with it. Try to enjoy the bond and excuse to put your feet up rather than getting frustrated with how time-consuming it is. Most of all, find a BF support group, even if it's going well - it's a great opportunity to make friends, share stories and support, and if nothing else it gets you out of the house!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Rainbow_x I can't believe they treated you like that !!! And thanks for the advice i got from your rant :)


----------



## kattsmiles

I proudly breastfeed and express. Caden suffered through horrible jaundice (he was literally yellow and lethargic) and and was nearly hospitalized because of it because my milk wasn't coming in. He also lost 12oz from birth and didn't gain any back at all until 12 days later - and that was only a small 4oz gain. I _never_ gave up though. Lots of stimulation = milk production, so that's exactly what I did. I nursed him whenever he wanted and pumped in between to build a supply while he got healthy. He got a few ounces of formula as well just to get the jaundice completely flushed out of him. I also took / am taking Fenugreek capsules to build up more of a supply and am taking Mother's Milk Tea.

Currently he's breastfed on demand (but goes no longer than 3 hours between feedings, but he's like clockwork anyways) and I pump in between to stash away in case we go out or so his daddy can take over a feeding. The jaundice is completely gone and he's finally putting on weight. He rarely gets formula now and is being weaned off it completely, which I am thrilled about. My nipples don't hurt when he nurses at all. It's a truly wonderful experience and it feels so great to be able to share such a bond with my son only /I/ will know.

And please don't listen to horror stories. Your nipples will get sore the first few days / week, but it shouldn't be horribly painful. If they do get painful, please look into seeing a Lactation Consultant. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lilys mummy

Thank you :) 

Aaaww bless him, glad he is all better now :) 
I want that bond with this baby because my mum sort of took over with Lily so i didn't bond with her like i should have until she was about 4 months !!


----------



## kattsmiles

Lilys mummy said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> Aaaww bless him, glad he is all better now :)
> I want that bond with this baby because my mum sort of took over with Lily so i didn't bond with her like i should have until she was about 4 months !!

:hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Kat I'm really glad to hear you were able to still breastfeed! God I wish Finn would latch on properly...he's just not. I saw an LC at the hospital but she was shit and didnt help at all. The closest LC group is over an hour away and I have no method of getting up there. :(


----------



## leoniebabey

I didnt plan to breastfeed at all.
After my labour i was completely drained and was asked if i wanted to breastfeed him to which i declined i'd been through so much already and was in so much pain and was so tired i had no interest in doing so.
Have FF LO since 1st feed and he's absoloutly fine, i was also FF and am too very much fine, i have a cousin who was BF and she gets every illnes under the sun, i however am rarely poorly.

I dont care if people on this thread frown upon us who FF, either way my baby is happy and healthy. And tbh i dont think i would have breastfed as i had barely any milk.


----------



## kattsmiles

vinteenage said:


> Kat I'm really glad to hear you were able to still breastfeed! God I wish Finn would latch on properly...he's just not. I saw an LC at the hospital but she was shit and didnt help at all. The closest LC group is over an hour away and I have no method of getting up there. :(

I'm so sorry she wasn't helpful at all, Daphne! Finn was sick (a lot worse off than Caden was from the sound of it) and you did all you could for him! How is he btw? I think I read somewhere you said he had issues gaining weight as well. I hope he's now gaining weight for you :flow:

A lot of them are shit (I think the term my OH used for them was "Breastfeeding Nazi's). I was made to feel guilty by one of them because I was supplementing with formula just to make Caden better. Luckily the other one I saw was fantastic. I think without all the support around me I would have given up. I was emotional mess the first week - major PPD and I'm still struggling with it but my pride keeps me from talking to my OB about it. I was so close to throwing the towel in. I couldn't understand why my milk wasn't coming in as fast as it was supposed to, why my body was making my son sicker than he should have been, and why he was just continuously not gaining any weight. Worst feeling in the world :/

I'm still having issues with supply but it's gradually getting better. I still beat myself up constantly though if I don't get a lot from the pump or I have to give him 2oz of formula just to satisfy him. I don't know why we all do this to ourselves. As long as we're feeding our LO's and they're happy and healthy, that's all that should matter in the long run.


----------



## newmommy23

I am breastfeeding my daughter and the first week was painful yes, but not anywhere near as painful as giving birth ha. Now it's second nature and doesn't really even feel like anything. It's so much better for them and free lol. there is all sorts of help out there!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

My LO was exclusively breastfed for the first 6 weeks of his life.
At 7 weeks I went back to university and had to pump for when I was away and breastfed when I was at home.
However, the demands of university work meant that breastfeeding in the house wasn't the best option because how much he fed. Also trying to keep up with the pumping for how much he fed was unbelievable.

I had a low supply and my son fed for an hour to two hours every 20 minutes, and I'm not joking. He was 10lbs 8oz at birth and when he left hospital he was 1olbs 10oz or something like that. My son has always thrived, never lost weight once (one of the only babies my MW in the hospital had seen do that in over 30 years!), and anyone who has seen him has commented on how bright, intelligent etc. he is :cloud9:

I went on to bottles shortly after, and on HV recommendations he was put straight onto hungry baby milk, and recieved 4, 10oz bottles a day! So 40oz of hungry baby milk, and I could rarely produce 3oz from pumping for an hour.

There was also the fact I had a severe over active let down and cgave my own son colic because he struggled to gulp that down and took air with it :cry:

My son is happy, healthy, thriving and being fed. It shouldn't matter what way I am feeding him, just as long as I am :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

some of the comments on this thread angered me 
i dont look down on people who breastfeed, if thats how you want to do and can succesful do it then good on you
if you would rather bottle feed then thats fine too 
i think some people are rather narrow minded and should have a bit of consideration for those that did chose to FF for whatever reason maby personal choice or due to complications with BF. 
My baby is happy and healthy, yes BF has beneifeits but it wasnt for me and i wouldnt have been happy to do it therefore my child wouldnt have been happy


----------



## vinteenage

kattsmiles said:


> I'm so sorry she wasn't helpful at all, Daphne! Finn was sick (a lot worse off than Caden was from the sound of it) and you did all you could for him! How is he btw? I think I read somewhere you said he had issues gaining weight as well. I hope he's now gaining weight for you :flow:

He's doing much better! He had lost over a pound in a week after birth (was 6lbs 1 oz at birth, was 4 lbs 13 oz when he was admitted back in. :cry:), he was really, really sick. The nurses were shocked that he was alert as he was when he awake since physically he was in really poor condition. He was in for three days (as was I, since I was pumping I was allowed to stay 24/7 and fed and all) and came home much better! I'm not sure of his weight now, he doesn't have another appointment until Jan 20th, but I think he's close to or past 8lbs.

What are you ladies doing to boost supply? I get, at max, 2 oz every three hours pumping. I'm ordering fenugreek capsules tonight, as well as Mother's Milk Tea. I'm going to start having oatmeal every morning as well.

As "natural" as breastfeeding is supposed to be, sometimes it's hard as hell.


----------



## kattsmiles

> What are you ladies doing to boost supply? I get, at max, 2 oz every three hours pumping. I'm ordering fenugreek capsules tonight, as well as Mother's Milk Tea. I'm going to start having oatmeal every morning as well.

I'm sooo glad he's doing better! I bet you had to be so scared for him. He's a trooper.

As for boosting my supply - I'm drinking water like crazy, doing warm compresses once and a while, pumping after every feeding (which only produces about 1-1.5oz but that's after he empties both breasts), take 2 Fenugreek capsules 3x a day, drink 3-4 cups of Mother''s Milk Tea daily, and after I pump I hand express to make sure I get all the milk out. I get about 4-5oz total in the morning and after that I get about 1-2oz throughout the day depending how much he is nursing and for how long. Oh, and the Fenugreek will make your sweat, pee, and breastmilk smell like maple syrup. Seriously. It's not a disgusting smell or noticeable, but it's there lol.

I've also heard drinking 1 wheat beer before bed at night will boost your supply as well. I'm going to try to find non-alcoholic wheat beer as I'm underage and I'm not into alcohol.


----------



## vinteenage

Ugh. Just put $40 into tea and fenugreek. It better help!

I knew about the maple syrup bit, sounds...lovely. 

There's also lacation cookies Kat. I made some the other day, minus the yeast because we didnt have it, and they're yummy. It's a good excuse to eat cookies.


----------



## Tanara

_I'm a total breastfeeding Mommy, I breast fed my son til his first birthday, and plan on doing so again. 

Biggest piece of advice is try to stick it out because in the end its an amazing bonding experience for mommy and baby._


----------



## aliss

I've done all 4 - breastfeed, exclusively express, combo-feed, and exclusive formula feed.

In my experience, I recommend breastfeeding. Reasons - free, health benefits, and it is a lot easier after the initial few weeks. Right now, my baby wakes 3-5x a night for feedings, and I have to get up, go to the kitchen, warm a bottle, go to his room, feed him, come back to bed, and I'm quite awake after all that. Even mixing a bottle by the bed and warming it is a pain in the bum. To travel (even just to the mall), you have to bring a bunch of stuff. 

To breastfeed, you can just pull out your breast and it's done. So for practical reasons, breastfeeding is actually easier when you get the hang of it. 

I understand a lot of girls switch to exclusive formula (obviously, because I'm one of them!) or choose it from the beginning, but in hindsight, I wish I had been able to breastfeed exclusively. I never could because my LO was injured in the labour and couldn't go on the breast, but had that not happened, I would have been grateful to breastfeed from the breast.

I say give it a try if you are open to it, why not? If you have your own personal reasons not to then that's your personal reasons, but if you are open to anything, try.


----------



## stephx

leoniebabey said:


> some of the comments on this thread angered me
> i dont look down on people who breastfeed, if thats how you want to do and can succesful do it then good on you
> if you would rather bottle feed then thats fine too
> i think some people are rather narrow minded and should have a bit of consideration for those that did chose to FF for whatever reason maby personal choice or due to complications with BF.
> My baby is happy and healthy, yes BF has beneifeits but it wasnt for me and i wouldnt have been happy to do it therefore my child wouldnt have been happy

I totally agree, BFing doesnt make you better than anyone :wacko: And acting like you are only makes people who it didnt work out for feel more guilty!

As long as your child is happy- nothing else matters. Formula contains everything a child needs :) x


----------



## Youngling

LauraBee said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> The reasons I chose to breastfeed though are: it's the best for baby, full of antibodies etc, it's free, it's a great way to bond, its better for baby's digestive system and its so much easier than messing around sterilising and makin up bottles!
> 
> *Here here! I can't think why anyone would prefer to bottle feed if they have a choice :shrug*:Click to expand...

I chose to ff over bf, i didnt even try to bf. It was my choice and think its unfair for people to make comments and make judjements like that.
People make me feel guilty enough as it is for not bf, it was my choice and its no1 elses business


----------



## _laura

Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.


----------



## Youngling

_laura said:


> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.

Same, Jack is doing really well.
HV's say he is putting weight on fine. He is very strong for his age, he stands up on his own holding on to the sofa and sits up on his own really well. You wouldnt of thought so as he is ff :roll:
It really annoys me when people say breast is best!!


----------



## Dragonfly

For girls who want to breastfeed and are scared of negative stories dont be., its not all doom and gloom or no one would do it. I still do it after near 23 months! I feed two now. Yes your nipples will get sore at the start , mine did from second time around but cleared up I knew it was as I have been through it before,. You know all that stuff about it being best anyway for your child just trying to give some encouragement for people who worried they cant do it as you can do it, give it a try and your confidence will go up. This forum is a great place to ask for help. Trusting your body is the key here.


----------



## Rhio92

I breastfeed,and love it. It's been a bit of a battle, basically, Connor was too lazy to suck the colostrum! :haha: Stayed in hospital for 3 days trying to do it, the only way I managed to get home was by saying I'd formula feed. And bloody hell, the look I got from the MW, you'd think I'd said I was going to exclusively feed him vodka! After amazing antenatal, labour and postnatal care, I got no help whatsoever when FF. They wouldn't even give advice on how much to give him!
Luckily though, my milk came in the day I got back from hospital, and Connor's been fine ever since :flow: It never hurts unless he's not on properly, which I then just take him off and try again. I feed in public (cover myself with a pashmina if I feel uncomfortable).

But basically, at the end of the day, your child needs to be fed. Yes, BF has more health benefits, but if it suits you, it suits you, if it doesn't, it doesn't, and you shouldn't be made to feel guilty if you choose to FF.
Personally, hats off to those who FF, I could never cope with all the heating and sterilising and trying to get the right mix, etc :haha:


----------



## Lilys mummy

leoniebabey said:


> some of the comments on this thread angered me
> i dont look down on people who breastfeed, if thats how you want to do and can succesful do it then good on you
> if you would rather bottle feed then thats fine too
> i think some people are rather narrow minded and should have a bit of consideration for those that did chose to FF for whatever reason maby personal choice or due to complications with BF.
> My baby is happy and healthy, yes BF has beneifeits but it wasnt for me and i wouldnt have been happy to do it therefore my child wouldnt have been happy

Sorry if any of my comments offended you, but i have nothing again formula feeding, my little girl was formula fed and she is happy and healthy ! I just wanted to try breastfeeding this time because then nobody can take over ! 
Formula has everything in it that your baby needs ! And because you are not breastfeeding, it doesn't mean that you are not as good as everyone else, you are just the same because you want what is best for your baby no matter how they get fed as long as they do !!


----------



## _laura

Rhio92 said:


> After amazing antenatal, labour and postnatal care, I got no help whatsoever when FF. They wouldn't even give advice on how much to give him!

Totally agree with this! The midwifes left me and didnt tell me anything about bottle feeding or even helped me, they would come round and check all the BF mums and bring them things yet when Max was crying cause he wanted a bottle and I asked the midwife if she could bring me one so i didnt have to leave him she walked away and made me run across the whole of the ward to go get a bottle (from the same woman by the way!)



Rhio92 said:


> Personally, hats off to those who FF, I could never cope with all the heating and sterilising and trying to get the right mix, etc :haha:

Thats the easy bit for me! I dont heat them up (you dont have to with aptamil) and the sterilising me and scott do before we do out washing up :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

il be trying my damn best to breastfeed i dont know anyone in my family actually did but i want to do things alot differently like cloth nappies blw etc HOWEVER i will not beat myself up over switching to formula if i have to


----------



## _laura

strawberry19 said:


> il be trying my damn best to breastfeed i dont know anyone in my family actually did but i want to do things alot differently like cloth nappies blw etc HOWEVER i will not beat myself up over switching to formula if i have to

im switching to cloth in the new year (when mine arrive!)
saves so much money!


----------



## strawberry19

yeah im starting my stash now :) waiting for some fluffy post i have no shops around here that sell the decent cloth nappies so i buy them online Oh took some convincing at first but i borrowed some from the mums at work so he could have a look and he loves them now


----------



## _laura

me and my oh said we would start cloth once max was a month old. then we knew there would be no leaks and we would know his urm pattern haha


----------



## Dragonfly

_laura said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> After amazing antenatal, labour and postnatal care, I got no help whatsoever when FF. They wouldn't even give advice on how much to give him!
> 
> Totally agree with this! The midwifes left me and didnt tell me anything about bottle feeding or even helped me, they would come round and check all the BF mums and bring them things yet when Max was crying cause he wanted a bottle and I asked the midwife if she could bring me one so i didnt have to leave him she walked away and made me run across the whole of the ward to go get a bottle (from the same woman by the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Personally, hats off to those who FF, I could never cope with all the heating and sterilising and trying to get the right mix, etc :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the easy bit for me! I dont heat them up (you dont have to with aptamil) and the sterilising me and scott do before we do out washing up :haha:Click to expand...

I am way to lazy for that, I hate getting out of bed even to go and pee. And my other half didnt fancy getting up so its co sleeping and breastfeeding here. Suits us , I couldnt do it any other way. Ps I got no help with breastfeeding at all both times, second time around I was told to help other mums who where trying as the midwifes admitted I would know more as I was at it a while :wacko: Everyone was to shy to ask for help and i wasn't in long. Though no snide remarks this time from midwives. I think its different everywhere. Feeding your baby regardless of which method you choose should be advised. My HV knows flip all on breastfeeding. Probably less on formula, perhaps some know nothing at all. :wacko:


----------



## strawberry19

_laura said:


> me and my oh said we would start cloth once max was a month old. then we knew there would be no leaks and we would know his urm pattern haha

yeah most the ones im buying are birth to potty so itl be about a month till we use them il use eco sposies till the cloth fits properly


----------



## ShanandBoc

_laura said:


> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.

Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.

Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.


----------



## _laura

ShanandBoc said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...


I did make a post earlier. I have a hereditary condition that means I don't produce any breast milk and if I did it would only be the equvilqnt of giving someone water and no food. My mum had it, so did hers, so did hers etc etc. I had no choice but to FF. If I could have BF I would but that wasn't an option. Doctors and family told me from the start I wouldn't be able to. And still to this day I've had no milk produced!


----------



## Youngling

ShanandBoc said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, *lack of education*, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...

Really??? :roll:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Don't jump on her because of the points shes made, they are very valid. I'm sure she isn't referring to anyone personally. A lot of women don't breast feed due to lack of education and/or support and mostly it isn't their fault. And most people can breast feed its the minority that can't due to medical problems, not producing enough milk.. A lot of people though do give up in the early stages because it's 'too much hard work'


----------



## aliss

I am an FF mom and yes, a lack of education does contribute. There is certainly a population of women who believe, through a lack of education, that they have no milk because nothing comes in for the first few days. It was very common in the 50's for women to be told this by nurses in the hospital, which is why breastfeeding declined. Milk can take several days. The vast majority of women have enough milk. Also through a lack of education, many women believe that formula's properties are just like breastmilk. Again, not true. Breastmilk changes in consistency (ie hind milk, fore milk) to suit the baby's needs whereas formula does not. This is why formula babies are given water to drink earlier than BF babies.

I'm all for choice and as an FF mom have no BF 'agenda', but I do believe that we need to acknowledge the truth about our choices.


----------



## Youngling

Char.due.jan said:


> Don't jump on her because of the points shes made, they are very valid. I'm sure she isn't referring to anyone personally. A lot of women don't breast feed due to lack of education and/or support and mostly it isn't their fault. And most people can breast feed its the minority that can't due to medical problems, not producing enough milk.. A lot of people though do give up in the early stages because it's 'too much hard work'

Sorry but i didnt jump on her at all.
Her points maybe valid but are also insulting for people like me who decided to ff without even trying to bf. Its bad enough with people looking down on me for that choice without people throwing facts around saying why i didnt bf


----------



## ShanandBoc

_laura said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did make a post earlier. I have a hereditary condition that means I don't produce any breast milk and if I did it would only be the equvilqnt of giving someone water and no food. My mum had it, so did hers, so did hers etc etc. I had no choice but to FF. If I could have BF I would but that wasn't an option. Doctors and family told me from the start I wouldn't be able to. And still to this day I've had no milk produced!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that....formula is a life saver for you then literally. I wasnt bagging formula, and i completely understand that some are unable to BF and i also sympathise with those that give up on it cause it is really really hard for some. I have personally found it difficult and am only just now starting to find it much easier.....thats 8 weeks later!!! I have fed my LO formula myself.....in hospital i had decided to switch as i was finding BF so hard, my LO was loosing too much weight etc, but then decided to give it another go and has been an up hill battle since then believe me.

Youngling, I dont know why u got so defensive and feel the need for rolling eye gestures i really dont. We are all just trying to feed our babies. I was just pointing out some facts thats all, as someone who didnt know any better might just FF thinking its just as good as BF by reading what was written, when unfortunately it never will be. :shrug:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Youngling said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Don't jump on her because of the points shes made, they are very valid. I'm sure she isn't referring to anyone personally. A lot of women don't breast feed due to lack of education and/or support and mostly it isn't their fault. And most people can breast feed its the minority that can't due to medical problems, not producing enough milk.. A lot of people though do give up in the early stages because it's 'too much hard work'
> 
> Sorry but i didnt jump on her at all.
> Her points maybe valid but are also insulting for people like me who decided to ff without even trying to bf. Its bad enough with people looking down on me for that choice without people throwing facts around saying why i didnt bfClick to expand...

How so? By pointing out scientific fact? :shrug: and these are the reasons why most dont BF. I never said anything insinuating that FF mums are wrong / bad etc

If you are happy with your choice (which obviosuly u are :)), then i dont see why you feel offended.


----------



## Youngling

I am happy with my choice which means i have a happy baby. Which is all that matters to me.
Sorry its just alot of people seem so against people who ff and havent even attempted to bf. The facts just make it seem worse


----------



## Eve

ShanandBoc said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...

So very true. Formula is a great alternative for women who can't breastfeed (that is the reason we have formula, for people who can't... not don't want to) and your baby will grow and be healthy with formula, no doubt, but the benefits of breastfeeding will always outweigh formula. 
I FF my son as I was a young, teen, basically single mom and I didn't know any better. Honestly, the thought of a baby sucking on my nipple grossed me out. I wanted to still have a life, drink and get babysitters whenever I wanted. I was a selfish little brat who wasn't taking my son's best interest at heart. Not saying any of you are like that, but this is my experience. I wasn't educated on breastfeeding and had I been and known about pumping, how easy it was and if I would have been more mature instead of a child... maybe I would have breastfed him. My not breastfeeding was due to immaturity and lack of knowledge on the subject... if I could go back, I would and I would have done everything in my power to have breastfed him, through anything. 




Youngling said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, *lack of education*, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? :roll:Click to expand...

Yuppers it sure is. 
See above post. 



Youngling said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Don't jump on her because of the points shes made, they are very valid. I'm sure she isn't referring to anyone personally. A lot of women don't breast feed due to lack of education and/or support and mostly it isn't their fault. And most people can breast feed its the minority that can't due to medical problems, not producing enough milk.. A lot of people though do give up in the early stages because it's 'too much hard work'
> 
> Sorry but i didnt jump on her at all.
> Her points maybe valid but are also insulting for people like me who decided to ff without even trying to bf. Its bad enough with people looking down on me for that choice without people throwing facts around saying why i didnt bfClick to expand...




Youngling said:


> I am happy with my choice which means i have a happy baby. Which is all that matters to me.
> Sorry its just alot of people seem so against people who ff and havent even attempted to bf. The facts just make it seem worse

If you are happy with your choice, you shouldn't be insulted by facts hun xx





By the way, tomorrow I will have been breastfeeding for 1 yr and I can honestly say it was the best choice I could have made, not only for my daughter(of course lol) but for me too! I have so much more confidence knowing for the first almost 10 months of her life I was her source of nutrition, me and only me helped her grow into such a beautiful little baby :smug: I am proud. Anyone who is thinking of breastfeeding, feel free to PM me or any of the other lovely ladies who breastfeed/breastfed on here... also the breastfeeding section is full of loads of useful information and support! :hugs: to all of you, and congratulations!


----------



## Eve

Oh one more thing, I love my son more than anything and I am not saying anyone who FFs doesn't love their baby as much etc... not the case at all. Above is how I feel about my choices... not anyone elses. I wish I would have thought about his health more, as to me.. nothing is more important than my children having the best in life, be is sore nippys, shy about public feeding or lack of sleep, so not breastfeeding my son is a big regret I have. Also not being able to feed my second son at all, not having the choice to breastfeed him really hit me hard.


----------



## aob1013

ShanandBoc said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...

Fantastic post :thumbup:


----------



## Lilys mummy

aob1013 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post :thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG !!! I wish i never made this thread i only wanted to know if people were going to BF or FF !!
I agree with Laura, 
If formula wasn't good for baby it wouldn't be made would it !!! 
I was formula fed and so was all my brothers and sisters and we are all fine and healthy !!


----------



## Char.due.jan

It was probably made as a substitute for mothers who couldn't breastfeed due to medical reasons not a lifestyle choice. No one has said your baby won't be healthy if you FF but the pros of BF outweigh the pros of FF, that is a fact. You shouldn't be offended by facts if you are happy with your choice.


----------



## Dragonfly

since you have only joined I can understand your surprise at this thread going towards bf vs ff. Its always happening. I only came in to offer encouragement on breastfeeding and am trying to ignore some comments I do not agree with.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Its not me that is offended, its other people :)

I have already desided that i am breastfeeding but i am just scared about it but i know that if i can't i can formula feed her :)


----------



## Dragonfly

no I didnt think you where it just goes that way in here, sadly.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Oh right thanks


----------



## lauram_92

Breast milk is better for the baby.
But it is a lot harder at the start than formula feeding, but it gets easier at the end.
It saves money but you may feel uncomfortable doing it, or find it hurts too much.
I want to breastfeed, but I know I *will* feel uncomfortable doing it. Thats just who I am.
All my friends who have kids have formula fed, I think if more of them had breastfed it would make me feel better & more determined.
I know a lot more about formula than breastmilk.
My mum couldn't breast feed, so maybe I can't. I am going to give it a shot.
There is nothing wrong with formula fed babies, I personally don't see the difference in them, but that is just me..


----------



## vinteenage

I hate these threads just because they get so judgemental.

Yes, breast is best for baby I don't thin anyone is really arguing that. However, it's also not fair for others to guilt about not breastfeeding. Three of the girls, including me, had set out to breastfeed and then discovered that they weren't able to. It's not because we didn't 'try enough' or didn't 'stick it out'.


----------



## LauraBee

Youngling said:


> I chose to ff over bf, i didnt even try to bf. It was my choice and think its unfair for people to make comments and make judjements like that.
> People make me feel guilty enough as it is for not bf, it was my choice and its no1 elses business

Oops, didn't realise how offensively my comment could've been taken. I'm all for choice, I was just expressing how to me it seems like the most obvious solution to breastfeed. But I've always wanted to breastfeed and even if the pros and cons of the options were switched, I'd probably stick with my choice to breastfeed, so I understand what you mean. And I get that some women just don't want to breastfeed. Sorry for coming off as judgmental etc :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

vinteenage said:


> Ugh. Just put $40 into tea and fenugreek. It better help!
> 
> I knew about the maple syrup bit, sounds...lovely.
> 
> There's also lacation cookies Kat. I made some the other day, minus the yeast because we didnt have it, and they're yummy. It's a good excuse to eat cookies.

I hate to cut into this discussion, but I've already said what I needed to and I just have to say: Daphne those cookies sound SO GOOD. I wonder if they truly work like people are saying. I don't think I'm going to be able to lose the final 15lbs I need to with cookies like that laying around the house :p


----------



## Eve

I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration

I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration
> 
> I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:

Although I am not breastfeeding I totally agree with you. I formula feed for the reasons I gave before in this thread. I know that there are very few people who can't breastfeed.
Alot of people think that because there milk doesn't come until until day 3 or one of their relatives had a problem that they can't breastfeed.

I wish I could breastfeed now, but obviously I made the decision not to. I don;t feel bad for FF my baby though, she is getting fed, that is the most important thing.

As long as all our babies are getting fed, regardless of whether it's breast milk, formula, combination - it shouldn't matter. We are all doing what is best for our babies in our eyes.


----------



## vaniilla

I haven't had a chance to read all the pages on this thread but my advice to anyone pregnant and considering their options I will say be open minded, it really will work against you otherwise, for example I was so set on bf that I didn't even consider what if things went wrong? yes its a small percent but somebody has to be in that 1%, I expressed for a month before having to quit as I was having problems and regular antibiotics weren't working, I was devastated to say the least but I think I would have taken it better if I had gone in with an open mind. how you feed your baby has no reflection how much you love your child or how good of a parent you are, imo everyone should at least give bf a try, not because 'they have to' but because of the benefits to their lo :flower:


----------



## Sarah10

leoniebabey said:


> i was also FF and am too very much fine, i have a cousin who was BF and she gets every illnes under the sun, i however am rarely poorly.

I have to agree with you on that one, my 2 nephews were BF and they're ill every 5 minutes, my niece on the other hand was ff from birth and has only ever had one cold in 3 years.

I'm not saying BFing doesn't protect against illness/disease etc, i just think there is too much emphasis on the 'it protects your baby from colds/sickness etc, maybe in alot of cases but not in every.


----------



## aliss

Sarah10 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> i was also FF and am too very much fine, i have a cousin who was BF and she gets every illnes under the sun, i however am rarely poorly.
> 
> I have to agree with you on that one, my 2 nephews were BF and they're ill every 5 minutes, my niece on the other hand was ff from birth and has only ever had one cold in 3 years.
> 
> I'm not saying BFing doesn't protect against illness/disease etc, i just think there is too much emphasis on the 'it protects your baby from colds/sickness etc, maybe in alot of cases but not in every.Click to expand...

In all fairness, "so and so was fine" is just anecdotal. The health benefits of BF vs FF have been studied over and over again through large populations. It's why they don't recommend eating raw fish in pregnancy, why they recommend rear-facing instead of forward-facing, etc etc etc. Again, risks exist. Doesn't mean the vast majority will experience them - but it's still there. Of course this doesn't apply to every case, but nothing in this world is a 100% sweeping statement.


----------



## Eve

My daughter is just getting sick for her first time (needing meds etc.. since I've started using formula and less breast milk) Not saying the formula caused it by no means, but I think the lack of breast milk did. My son is overweight (medication is the main reason) has behavioral and bowel problems etc.. and he was FF and my daughter is perfectly fine and is BF. Many things contribute to the lack of or excess of illness, not just how they are fed, but the fact is, breastfeeding helps protect your little one a lot better than formula. It's just like the whole "2 people I know started weaning at 6 weeks and their babies are all fine, so I am too!" Yeah, they may be fine... now, but it doesn't mean there isn't risk involved.


----------



## Sarah10

I bF Jayden for 6 days, the day he was born he had formula in hospital, his dad gave him his first feed.
Coming home jayden was constantly 'looking' for milk (if that makes sense?) he took to BF, horever he seemed permanently hungry, i didn't know back then that was normal for the first few weeks. On the 5th day he was taking forever to latch on, it was like he had suddenly forgotten, so from then on he was FF, took to it no problems, hoewever he still fed like a horse :haha:

I was encouraged very much to BF by my midwife at all my antenatal appointments, however my 'aftercare' was pretty much 'he isn't being filled up enough, switch to formula'.

He is a happy + healthy baby now, and apart from reflux we have had no problems, but i do wish i had of come to the BF part of the website, and asked for help when i needed it most, i had too many people telling me to put him on formula.
If i have another baby i am very determined to BF, i know better now to ask for help.


----------



## LauraBee

Sarah10 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> i was also FF and am too very much fine, i have a cousin who was BF and she gets every illnes under the sun, i however am rarely poorly.
> 
> I have to agree with you on that one, my 2 nephews were BF and they're ill every 5 minutes, my niece on the other hand was ff from birth and has only ever had one cold in 3 years.Click to expand...

Just wanted to give a counter example - My friend has four siblings, he and three of them were FF and have had health problems whereas the other sibling was the only one to be BF and has NEVER been ill, not even a common cold!


I don't really think individual cases are too reliable (so I appreciate the part of Sarah's post that I haven't included).


----------



## Dragonfly

my son has never been ill and still breastfed and everyone has been ill around him even me. so glad though :) I was always ill and not breastfed.


----------



## stephx

Some people get ill... some dont, Im not denying the proven health benefits of BF, but I dont think so much emphaises should be put on it, plenty of BF kids will become ill too x


----------



## Sarah10

Yeah thanks thats a point :) i guess other factors come into it too! :) 
I was FF and i'm always ill, my sister was FF and is never ill, so it probably comes down to the individual xx though that saying i do appreciate Breastmilk has health benefits which formula doesn't.. i don't want to sound biased if you know what i mean, Jayden is now FF but i want to Breastfeed my next, so i'm not criticizing either xx (sp)


----------



## stephx

My daughter has never been ill... she is FF :shrug: 

Individual cases really dont count for anything


----------



## Dragonfly

some could be worse if not breastfed, it not a prevention but it helps, it has living cells in it, anti bodies. Even cancer killing cells in there I read, deserves more credit I think.

ps bf done what I wanted it to and what it was suppose to thats why i do it. I wish it worked fir everyone.


----------



## Eve

No, individual cases don't say much, that is why there have been thousands of studies into it all concluding that breast milk helps protect your baby from lots of different illness...


----------



## Eve

And yes, dragonfly, breast milk has certainly done it's job for your babies! Pictures of health they are... and gorgeous!


----------



## aliss

I was always ill but breastfed until 3 years old... of course, this was back in the day when moms learned not to smoke when pregnant - but everyone else smoked in the house

Yeesh! We just can't win


----------



## Eve

I was a very sickly child. Always on medication, asthma, ear, chest and throat infections, high fevers, now I have IBS, am over weight and suffer from other illness and I was FF from birth. Mom smoked while pregnant and smoked in the house the whole time growing up too, which definitely had something to do with it all, but maybe, just maybe if she would have breastfed me I wouldn't have been so ill. Who knows... I know my chances would have been better.


----------



## Dragonfly

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I was a very sickly child. Always on medication, asthma, ear, chest and throat infections, high fevers, now I have IBS, am over weight and suffer from other illness and I was FF from birth. Mom smoked while pregnant and smoked in the house the whole time growing up too, which definitely had something to do with it all, but maybe, just maybe if she would have breastfed me I wouldn't have been so ill. Who knows... I know my chances would have been better.

ditto to that all! every word of it there. IN and house of hospital here , I have coalics though. I have the rest of what you have even the smoking mum while preg. Mum wasnt the breastfeeding type. I just wanted better for my children and got it. :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

and i come to the same point again

well isnt it oh so good you breastfed, good for you but at least try and have consideration for those who dont because it's really hurtful when narrow minded people make comments like this. Yes give the pro's to breastfeeding but what your doing is basically saying that FF babies are not healthy. I beg to differ on that.
noone should make us feel bad because we didnt breastfeed. After all we all mothers doing the best for our babies in out own way, although i dnt BF i have never once said anything bad about those who do but it seems people frown upon us who FF.
I chose to FF from day 1, i knew the benefeits of BF but didnt want to.
My baby is healthy and were both happy thats all that counts.

Sorry if i come acoss a bit moody, mostly because i am but it's really annoyed me because im doing the best for my child and i hate when people make others feel bad about their own choices


----------



## Eve

Me too :flower:


----------



## Eve

I use formula, and I said before in here that there are a lot of other things that contribute to our overall health, not just formula or breast milk. Sorry you feel the need to be so defensive... no one is saying formula is bad, or causes all these illness' directly. We are giving our experiences. If people think it's okay to say, I FF and my baby is healthy, why can't I say I BF and my baby is healthy and I was FF and I am not... goes both ways. No debate here, nothing to debate, breast milk has great benefits that you can't argue with. You made your choice, end of and only you can either be happy with it, or not...


----------



## Eve

I just think we should be honest. I would hate for some people to read here and think "oh formula is just as good, or meh... it won't hurt, who cares" When a lot more thought should be put into the decision.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Youngling said:


> I am happy with my choice which means i have a happy baby. Which is all that matters to me.
> Sorry its just alot of people seem so against people who ff and havent even attempted to bf. The facts just make it seem worse

Its entirely ur choice hun and i respect that. No one else has the right to say otherwise. And i can see from ur avatar u have a happy healthy loved little boy. He is gorgeous! x :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

leoniebabey said:


> and i come to the same point again
> 
> well isnt it oh so good you breastfed, good for you but at least try and have consideration for those who dont because it's really hurtful when narrow minded people make comments like this. Yes give the pro's to breastfeeding but what your doing is basically saying that FF babies are not healthy. I beg to differ on that.
> noone should make us feel bad because we didnt breastfeed. After all we all mothers doing the best for our babies in out own way, although i dnt BF i have never once said anything bad about those who do but it seems people frown upon us who FF.
> I chose to FF from day 1, i knew the benefeits of BF but didnt want to.
> My baby is healthy and were both happy thats all that counts.
> 
> Sorry if i come acoss a bit moody, mostly because i am but it's really annoyed me because im doing the best for my child and i hate when people make others feel bad about their own choices

is that aimed at me?:growlmad: rubbing my face in it for breastfeeding , I didnt insult formula feeders or say anything bad about it! you didnt breastfeed thats your choice, I did and thats mine and I can talk about it if I wish to and if you want to feel bad about it thats not my fault as far as I am concerned I didnt say anything to make anyone feel bad if I did please point it out.

And if I seem moody it is because I am a little fed up of people who breastfeed not being able to speak of the benefits without someone getting offended. No one can make you feel bad for your choice if you feel you have made the right one so please dont blame someone who just breastfeeds and wants to talk about it.


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm hoping to breastfeed...but I won't worry too much if I can't / if baby doesn't take to it! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration
> 
> I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:

Great post, thank you!

This is exactly what my original post was pointing out, and i agree that formula is over used for sure. But each mother has the right to choose how they want to feed their baby without being ridiculed for it :flower:


----------



## Eve

ShanandBoc said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration
> 
> I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:
> 
> Great post, thank you!
> 
> This is exactly what my original post was pointing out, and i agree that formula is over used for sure. But each mother has the right to choose how they want to feed their baby without being ridiculed for it :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. :flower: 

It's crazy how little women breastfeed where I am. I get looks of shock even from doctor when they hear I am still breastfeeding. They praise as well, but are shocked lol... I feel like an outcast sometimes, and I, as a breastfeeding mother, shouldn't be the minority... if that makes sense.


----------



## Eve

LittlePeople said:


> I'm hoping to breastfeed...but I won't worry too much if I can't / if baby doesn't take to it! :flower:

The breastfeeding section rocks btw :flower: so when the time comes, if you have any questions or just need support or encouragement head on over :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration
> 
> I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:
> 
> Great post, thank you!
> 
> This is exactly what my original post was pointing out, and i agree that formula is over used for sure. But each mother has the right to choose how they want to feed their baby without being ridiculed for it :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :flower:
> 
> It's crazy how little women breastfeed where I am. I get looks of shock even from doctor when they hear I am still breastfeeding. They praise as well, but are shocked lol... I feel like an outcast sometimes, and I, as a breastfeeding mother, shouldn't be the minority... if that makes sense.Click to expand...

I agree. FF should be in the minority, not breast feeding. x


----------



## Eve

ShanandBoc said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I just hate the fact that so much wrong information is out there on breastfeeding. Not being able to for medical reasons are very very slim... like only 1%. Other factors can contribute to someone believing they cannot breastfeed such as lack of education/knowledge on it, not enough support from peers, family and health care professionals, lack or resources, not wanting to because of pain, inconvenience, or sleep deprivation. Not producing enough milk does happen, but it's a lot less common than we think. If your baby isn't a chubbalub within a few weeks they must not be getting enough, Oh they weren't getting enough, they were feeding toooooooooo often, they were still hungry because they wouldn't come off the breast at all. All of the things I've mentioned have been said many times.... truth is, breastfed babies gain weight (usually) at the rate meant for a human body, they usually feed A LOT more at first as their tummies are the size of a pea so they feed very often and frequent feeding helps bring in more milk and also comforts them as it should. Feeding marathons are common too during growth spurts or while telling your boobies to give them more next time. It's all okay, but between lack of knowledge and moronic health care providers, many moms believe their baby isn't getting enough and start to supplement, which more often than not, leads to the end result of FF. I am not saying formula is bad, and I don't think anyone did here. The thing is, it isn't better or even close to breast milk and shouldn't be perceived as such. Formula will nourish and help your child grow into a healthy adult (most cases)and there isn't anything wrong with that. When deciding between breast and bottle feeding you should look into as much as possible and make an informed decision, taking your unborn baby into great consideration
> 
> I, also, am using formula now as my daughter doesn't eat much and it's better than cows milk when we are out or I am busy, and still nurse K every few hours. I do not hate formula... I just think it's WELL overused. . :flower:
> 
> Great post, thank you!
> 
> This is exactly what my original post was pointing out, and i agree that formula is over used for sure. But each mother has the right to choose how they want to feed their baby without being ridiculed for it :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :flower:
> 
> It's crazy how little women breastfeed where I am. I get looks of shock even from doctor when they hear I am still breastfeeding. They praise as well, but are shocked lol... I feel like an outcast sometimes, and I, as a breastfeeding mother, shouldn't be the minority... if that makes sense. Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. FF should be in the minority, not breast feeding. xClick to expand...

I think that is why I may come off pushy to some, because I want to make sure the information is out there for people, so they can make an informed decision and know the benefits not just for baby, but for mommy and society too. :)


----------



## amygwen

My son was born with a cleft lip (which I knew about, found out at a 20 week ultrasound) and because of that I wasn't sure if I'd be able to breastfeed so I bought formula and bottles just in case. I also bought a breastpump so I could at least pump milk to give him bottles, because no matter what anyone says it IS the best you can give to your baby, formula is an alternative to breastmilk. Thankfully I had no troubles breastfeeding because his cleft lip wasn't that bad and I'm still breastfeeding and pumping (giving him bottles while I work) it's so nice to breastfeed too. I love the fact it's only something him and I can do and no one else can do it! :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

_Im going to breastfeed exclusivly for the first 6 weeks then i will express so my otherhalf can feed her too...

I'm using tommee tippee closer to nature breast pump bottles and dummies though hopefully will not use the dummies and if we do she cant have them for the first 6 weeks so that bf is well established._


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ just my experience but my baby had a dummy from the first week and hasnt interfered with BF at all, and i expressed from the beginning too (had to in hospital as LO wouldnt latch) now i just express when we go out or if i want a few drinks, and hubby can feed her!

I know they recommend waiting till BF is established tho, but i had no problems x


----------



## emmylou92

_I'm sooo looking forward to it....Though i cant stand my nipples being touched atm.

I haven't given her the best start while she has being growng inside me but im soooo 100% going to give her the best start when she is born.

i cant wait.  _


----------



## ShanandBoc

^yeh mine were sensitive too, its just hormones you will be fine!

All the best, im sure u will succeed. If u need any advice or a breast feeding buddy, im happy to help! You may need it, it can be hard work in the beginning but soooo worth it in the long run! xo


----------



## emmylou92

_Thank you  me and all my other brother's and sisters were breast fed appart from one who stopped growing at 24 weeks and was born at 32 and my step mum expressed for him and she said she didnt feel as close to him as what she did her daughter._


----------



## Eve

We pumped and used a soother from day 1 too.. no problems, but I still wouldn't recommend waiting... to be on the safe side.


----------



## veganmum2be

_laura said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew I had problems and would never be able to bf so I formula fed from the start. Max is healthy, happy and the HV says he's really alert and bright for his age. There's a reason why there's formula. Because it's made to be pretty much exactly the same as breast milk. It wouldn't be so popular if result weren't showing it was as good as breast.
> 
> Sorry but formula is not pretty much exactly the same as breast milk at all. BM has over 100 known ingredients plus others which still remain a mystery. Each womans milk is different and adjusts to her childs needs as they grow. It has living cells similar to blood and formula although fine of course, is no match for it. Its liquid gold for a baby.
> 
> Formula is so popular due to convenience, lack of education, support and a poor breast feeding culture. Most of us *can* BF and i know how hard it is and i understand why people give up - i really do - i did myself temporarily then went back to BF. This is why formula is so popular, not because its as good as breast, it never will be.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did make a post earlier. I have a hereditary condition that means I don't produce any breast milk and if I did it would only be the equvilqnt of giving someone water and no food. My mum had it, so did hers, so did hers etc etc. I had no choice but to FF. If I could have BF I would but that wasn't an option. Doctors and family told me from the start I wouldn't be able to. And still to this day I've had no milk produced!Click to expand...

i couldn't help but notice your posts, because i remmber reading a reply you wrote on a thread about engorgement 
''also binding your breasts (ive got a really tight boob tube over my bra means that there is no space for your breasts to produce milk 
my mum and my midwife told me to do it and its worked''

:shrug:
not picking on you or having a go, i just for some reason remeber that thread.
it is very very rare for a woman to literaly not be able to breastfeed.

before having a baby i was very anti formula. but after the hell i have been through with breastfeeding i do totaly see why people do it, i came close myself, but thankfully i stuck to it and its now easy peasy.

x


----------



## ShanandBoc

veganmum2be said:


> before having a baby i was very anti formula. but after the hell i have been through with breastfeeding i do totaly see why people do it, i came close myself, but thankfully i stuck to it and its now easy peasy.
> 
> x

Same here, i totally see how a mother chooses to FF if she has trouble BF, i FF in hospital for a day as i was at the end of my tether. I was an emotional wreck! Its such a difficult time anyway and ur hormones are going crazy, ur tired, emotional, and to have pain and trouble feeding your baby on top of all of that is enough to make anyone crack.

Thats why i said there needs to be more support and education - im not having a dig at FF mums at all. I know some choose not to BF at all, and thats their decision, but the amount of women that are physically unable is very low yet i see post after post on here from women saying their milk didnt come in or baby wasnt getting enough milk, which is very rare.


----------



## _laura

@Veganmum2be
yeah i binded myself but that wasnt until about 2 weeks pp
just to be on the safe side cause i'd already established FF with Max.
Whenever i'd look to see if any milk had been produced there wasnt any under all the binding anyway :shrug:
was just me doing it as a precaution incase anything ever came through later which it didnt.

didn't establish that information when i wrote the reply in that other thread :dohh:
sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> before having a baby i was very anti formula. but after the hell i have been through with breastfeeding i do totaly see why people do it, i came close myself, but thankfully i stuck to it and its now easy peasy.
> 
> x
> 
> Same here, i totally see how a mother chooses to FF if she has trouble BF, i FF in hospital for a day as i was at the end of my tether. I was an emotional wreck! Its such a difficult time anyway and ur hormones are going crazy, ur tired, emotional, and to have pain and trouble feeding your baby on top of all of that is enough to make anyone crack.
> 
> Thats why i said there needs to be more support and education - im not having a dig at FF mums at all. I know some choose not to BF at all, and thats their decision, but the amount of women that are physically unable is very low yet i see post after post on here from women saying their milk didnt come in or baby wasnt getting enough milk, which is very rare.Click to expand...

It does depend on how strong you are in mind also. I went through hell to, even second time around still painful but wouldnt ever think of stopping as I know from first time that it does get better but first time I kept on going and there was no way I would use formula. I wasnt a wreak though or tempted by formula even though buts of skin where sticking to my bra and being ripped off and bleeding. I had formula in the house to as it was bought for me when pregnant and I intended to formula fed not breastfeed. Never used it. Most in my situation would have as i had no idea what lansinoh cream was.
edit: come to think of it I am just stubborn and spites a lot of people I do it to.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I dont think my hellish labour which ended in a section helped either. x

Im still getting pain now, like today has been sore.....yet thats the first time in nearly a week. I just put the cream on and persevere cause i know tomorrow will be ok again....really im still only early days yet at 8 weeks but it is getting easier, thats the main thing. Ive made it this far im not gonna give up now x I just think of my daughter and it gives me the strength to continue


----------



## aliss

Yes, I do agree too. I was hit with PND very hard and thats why I moved from combo-feeding to exclusively formula. I was not coping with exclusive expressing with a newborn at home among other factors (he was in chronic pain and screamed 24/7).


----------



## ShanandBoc

^totally understandable :hugs:


----------



## aliss

I get a C section next time to avoid the same thing so I look forward to trying again :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

:thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

My first labour was hell and ended in emergency c section. I was lucky not to get pnd though.


----------



## aliss

I imagine it would be easier with an elective one for sure, I can't imagine being so exhausted AND then having the surgery on top of that. OH promised me a doula for the first few days after to help me with BF. Yet another reason rates are so low in the West compared to places like Africa - nobody here has a friend or family community to help them learn. Few grandmothers ever BF'd around here because they gave birth in the 50's-70's when you were told BF was wrong and you had no milk. In African village, you have an army of lactation consultants at your door!


----------



## ShanandBoc

exactly. Apparently they dont understand why westerners have so much trouble breast feeding....


----------



## Dragonfly

aliss said:


> I imagine it would be easier with an elective one for sure, I can't imagine being so exhausted AND then having the surgery on top of that. OH promised me a doula for the first few days after to help me with BF. Yet another reason rates are so low in the West compared to places like Africa - nobody here has a friend or family community to help them learn. Few grandmothers ever BF'd around here because they gave birth in the 50's-70's when you were told BF was wrong and you had no milk. In African village, you have an army of lactation consultants at your door!

I had no latch probs and dint know what I was at. I had some midwife pop baby on boob while I was wreaked! I coldnt move anyway and I didnt have to do anything. Seems easier than holding a bottle. I was so sore I couldnt change Williams nappies. I had a natural birth second time which seems to make me feel better, though breastfeeding was harder as Alex was doped from drugs and wouldnt latch. Got no help both times at hospital. second time more support but no one knew anything they said I would know more and walked off. It does take perseverance.


----------



## Eve

Elective vs. Emergency, oh lord by far easier lol. I had an emergency section where I had to be put to sleep, receive blood transfusions etc.. and wow, I was in pain past 6 weeks for sure, but with Kay, I felt great. Some pain, but seriously I could have jumped rope the next day :thumbup: felt soooooo much better. Natural for me was easiest though but I didn't have any physical complications.. Jake had the cord around his neck though and his apgar scores were 2-5 and 7 and 1-3 and 5 minutes after birth.


----------



## Eve

aliss said:


> Yes, I do agree too. I was hit with PND very hard and thats why I moved from combo-feeding to exclusively formula. I was not coping with exclusive expressing with a newborn at home among other factors (he was in chronic pain and screamed 24/7).

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LauraBee

've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.

Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?


----------



## kattsmiles

LauraBee said:


> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?

Trust me, you _*want*_ the pump... preferably a double electric one. I pump in between nursing and am saving up milk in the fridge and freeze just for emergencies, if his dad wants to take over a feeding, or if we go out and I'm too squirm-ish to wip my boobs out lol. I hand express AFTER I pump for 5 minutes just to make sure all the milk is out (the pump isn't as effective as our LO's for drawing out the milk) but it really is a pain in the arse.

I also have a single, manual pump for my diaper bag in case I need to pump the LO a bottle in the car or in public but that one too is a pain in the arse lol. It takes sooo much longer than an electric pump does and my hands start to hurt after a while.


----------



## Eve

I tried to hand express the other day and I can get the milk out no problem... but how in the heck do I get it into something? lol.... I prefer my pump and I even hate using that


----------



## x__amour

LauraBee said:


> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?

I would definitely recommend you buying a pump! I had 2, one electric and one hand manual, the electric was definitely better but I kept the hand one in my baggie if I needed it. I'd give you my electric one if I knew how to ship over seas. :haha: But I would definitely recommend a pump, especially if you want your OH to help! It's just a lot easy than hand expressing, imo. :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

LauraBee said:


> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?

Hand expressed is just fine on occasion. I had to exclusively express (baby could not be put onto breast) so I had a double electric hospital pump which I was attached to about 12 hours a day! You can even get bras that you can insert the pump into so you can hold/care for the baby, read,drink whatever, when pumping.


----------



## kattsmiles

aliss said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?
> 
> Hand expressed is just fine on occasion. I had to exclusively express (baby could not be put onto breast) so I had a double electric hospital pump which I was attached to about 12 hours a day! You can even get bras that you can insert the pump into so you can hold/care for the baby, read,drink whatever, when pumping.Click to expand...

You can get a bra for it?! I'm so tired of holding them to my boobs lol. I even tried nursing and pumping at the same time and that was a complete failure - no coordination on my part. But a bra to hold it in place would work wonders. 

Do you know where to get them from?


----------



## LauraBee

Hmm... I might look into getting one then. Thanks ladies.



x__amour said:


> But I would definitely recommend a pump, especially if you want your OH to help! It's just a lot easy than hand expressing, imo. :thumbup:

That's why I never bothered, I'm single so don't really have anyone who would want to feed her, so assumed that I wouldn't need one.


----------



## vinteenage

Sigh. I really need to get an electric
Any recommendations US ladies?


----------



## Dragonfly

medela mini electric pump.


----------



## kattsmiles

Medela Pump In Style Advanced. Pricey but worth every single penny.


----------



## veganmum2be

i have the medela mini electric and i hate it, i can pump for 30 mins and get no more than an ounce. wish i bought a different one but cant afford to now!


----------



## Dragonfly

veganmum2be said:


> i have the medela mini electric and i hate it, i can pump for 30 mins and get no more than an ounce. wish i bought a different one but cant afford to now!

mine does that to and assumed it was me?? so its the pump? i hate pumps I have no patience for them. I had to do it once of twice but took forever and sometimes couldn't get anything.


----------



## vinteenage

kattsmiles said:


> Medela Pump In Style Advanced. Pricey but worth every single penny.

Ahh that price! I've been looking at this one, which is less but has fine reviews...


----------



## x__amour

LauraBee said:


> Hmm... I might look into getting one then. Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> But I would definitely recommend a pump, especially if you want your OH to help! It's just a lot easy than hand expressing, imo. :thumbup:
> 
> That's why I never bothered, I'm single so don't really have anyone who would want to feed her, so assumed that I wouldn't need one.Click to expand...

Oh! I'm sorry! I didn't know! :hugs:
I would still invest in one though, it's great to have some ready to go if you need it or if you want to bring some with you if you go out! :thumbup:


----------



## Eve

For the occasional pumping I would just go with the medela harmony manual pump :) I used it a few times a day though, but I would pump off 8-10oz from both bbs combined with that puppy and it wasn't hard on the hands either.


----------



## kattsmiles

vinteenage said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Medela Pump In Style Advanced. Pricey but worth every single penny.
> 
> Ahh that price! I've been looking at this one, which is less but has fine reviews...Click to expand...

I think that would be really good actually. I _love_ Lansinoh's products. TMI but their nipple pads have been heavenly lol. :blush:


----------



## aliss

kattsmiles said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?
> 
> Hand expressed is just fine on occasion. I had to exclusively express (baby could not be put onto breast) so I had a double electric hospital pump which I was attached to about 12 hours a day! You can even get bras that you can insert the pump into so you can hold/care for the baby, read,drink whatever, when pumping.Click to expand...
> 
> You can get a bra for it?! I'm so tired of holding them to my boobs lol. I even tried nursing and pumping at the same time and that was a complete failure - no coordination on my part. But a bra to hold it in place would work wonders.
> 
> Do you know where to get them from?Click to expand...

Yes, there are bras! I work with a bunch of nursing moms and they use it at their desk!! :) We all do crazy shift work (overnights, 24 hours, christmas, etc) and it's a government job so they are very open about promoting nursing.

From Medela:
https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/pump-accessories/529/easy-expression-bustier

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_umjWHNRGRMw/S_Ky6yGa53I/AAAAAAAAAiU/XEIJLIaBoeA/s200/MedelaBreastPump+Bra+Bustier.jpg
https://www.pumpease.com/


----------



## x__amour

aliss said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?
> 
> Hand expressed is just fine on occasion. I had to exclusively express (baby could not be put onto breast) so I had a double electric hospital pump which I was attached to about 12 hours a day! You can even get bras that you can insert the pump into so you can hold/care for the baby, read,drink whatever, when pumping.Click to expand...
> 
> You can get a bra for it?! I'm so tired of holding them to my boobs lol. I even tried nursing and pumping at the same time and that was a complete failure - no coordination on my part. But a bra to hold it in place would work wonders.
> 
> Do you know where to get them from?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are bras! I work with a bunch of nursing moms and they use it at their desk!! :) We all do crazy shift work (overnights, 24 hours, christmas, etc) and it's a government job so they are very open about promoting nursing.
> 
> From Medela:
> https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/pump-accessories/529/easy-expression-bustier
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_umjWHNRGRMw/S_Ky6yGa53I/AAAAAAAAAiU/XEIJLIaBoeA/s200/MedelaBreastPump+Bra+Bustier.jpg
> https://www.pumpease.com/Click to expand...

That is sooo cool! I wish I had known about those!!! :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i have the medela mini electric and i hate it, i can pump for 30 mins and get no more than an ounce. wish i bought a different one but cant afford to now!
> 
> mine does that to and assumed it was me?? so its the pump? i hate pumps I have no patience for them. I had to do it once of twice but took forever and sometimes couldn't get anything.Click to expand...

I have this pump also, i used to get milk quite easily using this and still do sometimes but have found lately its been harder, so not sure if its the pump or not :shrug:


----------



## ShanandBoc

x__amour said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> 've noticed a few of you talking about expressing via pumps - I never bothered to buy one because I'd be happy to hand express.
> 
> Is/has anyone hand expressed? And why use a pump etc?
> 
> Hand expressed is just fine on occasion. I had to exclusively express (baby could not be put onto breast) so I had a double electric hospital pump which I was attached to about 12 hours a day! You can even get bras that you can insert the pump into so you can hold/care for the baby, read,drink whatever, when pumping.Click to expand...
> 
> You can get a bra for it?! I'm so tired of holding them to my boobs lol. I even tried nursing and pumping at the same time and that was a complete failure - no coordination on my part. But a bra to hold it in place would work wonders.
> 
> Do you know where to get them from?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are bras! I work with a bunch of nursing moms and they use it at their desk!! :) We all do crazy shift work (overnights, 24 hours, christmas, etc) and it's a government job so they are very open about promoting nursing.
> 
> From Medela:
> https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/pump-accessories/529/easy-expression-bustier
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_umjWHNRGRMw/S_Ky6yGa53I/AAAAAAAAAiU/XEIJLIaBoeA/s200/MedelaBreastPump+Bra+Bustier.jpg
> https://www.pumpease.com/Click to expand...
> 
> That is sooo cool! I wish I had known about those!!! :haha:Click to expand...

now that would def make u feel like a cow :haha:


----------



## taken4lifex3

Breast Feeding! I agree with aob1013! Us woman were made for it! :) Plus you get a speacial bond with your baby and not to mention its healthier and a heck of alot cheaper.. lol best of luck


----------



## Dragonfly

I am glad I breastfeed as here where i am there no water for a lot of poeple for days and my neighbour has no water since before christmas !" the freezing weather left its mark on my place I didnt get off scot free even though I had water the pipes bust taking down my bedroom ceiling and ruining my bedroom. But i am so glad my kids are fed as i feel so sorry for the mums who cant get babies bottles. Some where on the news saying how hard it was but then bottle feeding is norm here. My water seems to be back full power so its showers all round.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ i seen that on the news DF, its terrible x


----------



## LauraBee

ShanandBoc said:


> now that would def make u feel like a cow :haha:

I saw them on my "Bump to Breastfeeding" DVD and thought the exact same thing xD


----------



## aliss

When my LO was born I had to take care of him and exclusively express while cluster feeding (an absolute nightmare as Alex also had a broken collarbone and I had to be super delicate with him), so a nursing pump bra would have been a lifesaver.

I will be getting one for next time, for sure! Even without such circumstances, I think it's super useful, especially for those who work.


----------

